# Borrego Springs/Montezuma Pass H.C.



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Just wanted to mention what a fine event this was. Held in conjunction with the Tour of Borrego Springs (do a net-search to see info) this hillclimb event rocks! A mass-start timed event on the day following the fun rides, it climbs Montezuma Pass early on Sunday morning. Little traffic, smooth pavment, this year almost calm winds over about 3700' of climbing. About 7 miles, if I recall correctly, from the top of mainstreet in Borrego Springs to the crest of the hill near Ranchita. Fairly sustained grade with a few flatter sections and one killer pitch just at the finish. Thanks to Rich and his volunteers for a great event.
Don Hanson aka: Gnarly 928


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Sorry, wrong numbers*

I checked (course profile on the Julian Active website) and the hill is only 3300' and it is 11 miles long...so that makes it easier, right?
Don Hanson


----------



## -CM- (Jan 6, 2006)

A very good ride that I've done goes from Borrego Springs up to Julian and around (clockwise) ending with a fantastic descent down the Montezuma Grade. What a tremendous view of the desert valley, and a great surface. Going up it would be quite challenging!


----------

